# Turkeys Return



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Every year, our local turkey population teams up with other groups and disappears for months. I have no idea where they go and haven't seen a single bird in months. Then this happened: Michigan Wild Turkeys Play Follow the Leader - YouTube (less than a minute video.)

After I shot the video, I proceeded to the back of my property on my 4 wheeler. When I returned to the garage, I came face to face with a group of 10 birds just 40 feet from where I stopped and was facing them. Somewhat surprised, some moved away, but others remained feeding on the birdseed on the ground. I turned the machine off and sat there for some 20 minutes watching them feed - again just 40 feet away! I sat patiently until they decided to leave.

For sure, they were the same group that I watched grow up last year, because the same bird with a limp was among them. Later, another group came by - this time with 17 birds. Called my neighbor who also feeds the birds, and sure enough they strolled over to his place next after he rushed to toss some feed out for them.

Then, before sundown the group of 10 came by for a snack.

I believe our group was among that rafter of birds in the video and they snuck off to check the feed station. My guess is that they'll remain close by until they depart in the fall.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, never turkeys at my place but did have a dozen geese land in the garden looking for greens for the first time ever.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

The Canada geese are well suited for my swamp area and those that migrated have returned recently, as well. They can be messy but who cares in the swamp? I like having all the ducks and geese around. The geese spend a lot of time munching on clover and alfalfa in our fields. Again, good place for them. Warmer weather has taken away almost all of our snow cover, so the wildlife can get to the green stuff now.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I have lots of birds that winter on my ranch. They will be dispersing here before long.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Great pics, Murph. We are starting to see some bare ground here now and the birds were grabbing acorns in my hardwoods yesterday. Young males are beginning to sprout beards. Fun to monitor their progress.

That large group in my video came to visit me yesterday several times. Hope they split up before I go broke feeding them.


----------

